# Looking for CM4228



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find the original/old CM4228 antenna? Everywhere I look it's out of stock and only sells the replacement 4228HD. Anyone know where there may be an original 4228 still in stock?
Thanks.


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Scott, what is the functional difference? I've got an original 4228 up and it is not being used but it would probably be a hassle to ship it. I just returned to San Diego from Sanibel 3 days ago! Did you go to the luminiere festivities? That was fun. You live in a great place.... my pics from Ding Darling: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157610813185697/show/


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

The difference is the new antenna has less gain above channel 19. The good news is the new antenna has some decent gain on the VHF-Hi channels (7-13). Unfortunately for me, I need all the gain I can get at channel 32. 

Yes, we went to Luminary. My wife likes to go every year and the weather was beautiful. But San Diego isn't such a bad place to live either!


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

I see. Good luck finding the older 4228. You are welcome to come and collect mine  We just got PBS HD today so I no longer need it.

My wife and I are nearly retired so it might be nice to split our time between the two paradises. Let me ask you - if we get a condo, does Comcast offer decent HD with locals there? A DVR? Howard


----------



## billcushman (Jul 28, 2008)

If you can find one, the Channel Master 4251 Parascope should have excellent properties on mid to high UHF. Go to http://www.rocketroberts.com/cm4251/cm4251.htm for more information.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Plasman,
Comcast is on the island, but I know nothing about them. I have Directv. It seems that a lot of others on this site dislike Comcast. I do have a friend on Sanibel that kept calling Comcast and complaining that their cable was out. They could see the wire was broken and dangling from a pole. Comcast kept saying they couldn't find the problem, and my friend kept saying "come out to our house and look up!" It was out for 3 days.

Sanibel is indeed beautiful this time of year, but in July/August/September it can get pretty miserable. I'm not rich enough to be a snowbird.

Bill,
Thanks. It's for my daughter up in PA, and I don't think she'd go for that big of an antenna. There is one on top of a farm house nearby and it does look impressive!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You have fairly strong signals, the 4228 might be a bit of overkill unless you are in a problem area.

The new 4228 should do you right because all signals are in the green area on TVFool.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> You have fairly strong signals, the 4228 might be a bit of overkill unless you are in a problem area.
> 
> The new 4228 should do you right because all signals are in the green area on TVFool.


Thanks, but it's not for me. It's for my daughter in the mountains of Central PA and she definitely doesn't have strong signals. A CM4221 with pre-amp is working OK now on every channel except 32. Another 3 dB would probably do the trick. The new 4228 won't do (it only has 0.9 dB more gain on ch 32 compared to the 4221).

If anyone knows where I can get an original CM4228 please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=ANC4228

Good luck, looks like it's discontinued and out of stock.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

eBay, that's where I got mine about a year ago.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I have one. 

It's worked great for me and I hate the thought of giving it up but it looks like I have 2 local stations that will be moving to VHF in February. One to channel 13 (which I might be able to pull in) and another to channel 7 which I doubt I would be able to pull in. Therefore I will definitely have mine up for sale very soon. I also will have a CM 7775 UHF Pre-Amp to go along with this bad boy. I live in the desert southwest so its in perfect condition. I don't have the box anymore so I will have to fashion one out of cardboard and tape it together well.

Anyone interested, PM me with offers. Shipping will be what it cost to send and I take PayPal.


----------

